# Sharpening the new NYX jumbo eye pencils?



## beautiijunkii (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi dolls!

  	I  recently received an order of NYX products and it contained the jumbo eye pencils in new casing. I noticed that the case is plastic as opposed to wood like my other JEPs. I tried twisting the thing up but it won't go up. How the heck do I sharpen these things? Its completely plastic so a JEP sharpen won't work.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 26, 2012)

NYX's own pencil sharpener should work, or you can use the Grinder pencil sharpener from Urban Decay.  Another option is to depot them into jars. (Yep. They're depottable.)


----------

